# Peter addision



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

*p*

was anyone shipmates with Peter Addison Neale from MIDDLESBROUGH lived on the Beechwood est, and was was on the BORO POOL in the 50 s and 60 s d/ man/ engine r/m store keeper. his son has lost his discharge book so the names of the ship can,t be posted.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

was anyone shipmates with Peter Addison Neale from MIDDLESBROUGH lived on the Beechwood est, and was was on the BORO POOL in the 50 s and 60 s d/ man/ engine r/m store keeper. his son has lost his discharge book so the names of the ship can,t be posted.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

tiachapman said:


> was anyone shipmates with Peter Addison Neale from MIDDLESBROUGH lived on the Beechwood est, and was was on the BORO POOL in the 50 s and 60 s d/ man/ engine r/m store keeper. his son has lost his discharge book so the names of the ship can,t be posted.


Was that a Ropners job(LOL)


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

what year would that have been/?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Think he's kidding, Tiachapman - Ropners' ships were called ".....pool". Funny though.

John T


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

true but the pool / the shipping fed/ was in queens square ir i remember rightly benfield and his mate were in charge


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

peters son now thinks he was a engineer as he worked as a toolmaker on leaving the M/N


----------

